# Fresh water clams



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking for info, advice and experience on these guys.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a few in a tank once. I put them under the current the filter produced and they did ok for a few weeks, but one day they were opened and no sign of the insides so my fish probably ate them. I was told they do better in ponds where they can feed on free floating algea and debris.
If you really want them, put them in with your ghost shrimp. I hear the shrimp make short work of the dead ones so they barely have time to foul the water.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

They are an interesting creature to have, although a small tank is not suited for them, they require large amounts of water as they siphon a whopping 5 gallons an hour looking for debris. I agree with P. senegalus, the clams will be much better off in a pond.


----------

